# Has anyone used a Pflueger 1500 series reel?



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

This is my first fly fishing experience and I was wondering if anyone has ever used a Pfluger 1594 1/2 RC. I have read tons of reviews on this reel and everyone seems to think its a great reel for the price. Any feedback would be nice. Thanks


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Is that part of the "Medalist" line?

I have one old Medalist. They're a pretty bare-bones reel, with very little in the way of drag. However, the "RC" model you mention means "rim control", which means you can apply drag with your fingers to the outside of the spool, if necessary.

Personally, I think the need to an expensive 'high performance' reel with a fancy drag is largely hype for the vast majority of fishing, especially in fresh water. There are some exceptions, of course, and whether that Medalist will work for you will depend on what you're fishing for. For bluegills, bass, etc. it will work fine. For that matter, you could probably just wad up the extra line in your pocket and forget the reel altogether!


Nice thing about inexpensive reels is that you can have lots of extra spools. I have three for my Medalist. However, the reel was largely retired because I fished it in saltwater for a few years, and the corrosion has gotten to it.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Yes it is from the Medalist line. I'll be fishing for steelies, so I hope it will be okay. I'll just have to catch one to find out!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Keep it well lubed an clean! I really wouldn't recommend it for steeling but it will work for a bit as long you dont get it wet or drop it in gunk which is sure bet it will when going for steelies. Plenty of decent reels for under 60 bucks that will do bnetter than the Medalists.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, steelhead might be one of those exceptions, where a bit of good drag would be nice!


----------

